# Properly converting my garage to a gym



## vlb

As some of you will know i train in my garage (since the gyms shut due to covid), its a decent setup but the walls arent insulated and are lined with OSB instead of plasterboard, the celing is shite because i didnt do it properly in the first place and i think i can squeeze more space out of it if i rearrange stuff.

I do alot of DIY so have a lot of tools that need stored .

For posterity i will be journaling the conversion, i am usually really shit at taking before/during/after photos of stuff like when i remodelled the kitchen and bathrooms etc so most of the time i dont get the satisfaction of looking back.

Anyway..


----------



## vlb

So since i actively use my gym and i have no plans on stopping training whilst doing this i have decided to do one wall at a time, i will shift the machines out from the wall, strip the OSB off, put insulation in, add electrical or network points etc and then plasterboard it.

once all the wall are done this way i will get it plastered.

Here is the first wall, has had the OSB taken off










This is what the rest of it looks like

















TBH it looks like a shit hole but prior to everything being pulled out from the wall it was tidy 😕


----------



## PaulNe

Is it true that people have been sucking willy in the gym? Because if so that 30 seconds could be better spent on another set


----------



## gymaddict1986

Where did you get your hack squat from mate and how much roughly . Looking at building a home gym my self


----------



## BLUE(UK)

PaulNe said:


> Is it true that people have been sucking willy in the gym? Because if so that 30 seconds could be better spent on another set


Apparently some folk have gotten home and it’s slowly dawned on them what they’ve done, some blame their pre workout.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

On a more serious note, it needs more weights. 😁


----------



## vlb

PaulNe said:


> Is it true that people have been sucking willy in the gym? Because if so that 30 seconds could be better spent on another set


It is true that Connor sucks willy but in his defence it was before it was a gym  and if you look closely it says 'Daz sucks dicks' on the wall behind the hack squat...




gymaddict1986 said:


> Where did you get your hack squat from mate and how much roughly . Looking at building a home gym my self


powerhouse fitness, it was a grand but i grabbed some weights with it too so about 1200 all in



BLUE(UK) said:


> Apparently some folk have gotten home and it’s slowly dawned on them what they’ve done, some blame their pre workout.


happened to the best of us

😂


BLUE(UK) said:


> On a more serious note, it needs more weights. 😁


which part mate? tbh i could do with an extra 20's to stop me having to move them between machines but its all good


----------



## BLUE(UK)

vlb said:


> It is true that Connor sucks willy but in his defence it was before it was a gym  and if you look closely it says 'Daz sucks dicks' on the wall behind the hack squat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerhouse fitness, it was a grand but i grabbed some weights with it too so about 1200 all in
> 
> 
> 
> happened to the best of us
> 
> 😂
> 
> 
> which part mate? tbh i could do with an extra 20's to stop me having to move them between machines but its all good


Some heavy dumbells n stuff.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Like that.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Looking good Vib!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking good Blue(












😁


----------



## vlb

BLUE(UK) said:


> Some heavy dumbells n stuff.


there is a set of bowlex adjustables (40kg) behind the hack squat.


----------



## vlb

first wall insulated and plasterboarded

started ripping OSB off the second wall.

It has started to grate on me having less room to train, i thought i would be able to get at least 4 weeks without it pissing me off but i guess i am more of an impatient **** than i thought,.


----------



## vlb

Back wall insulated and lined now

Wired in 2 double sockets too


----------



## hmgs

Nice bit of kit!


Fooking love my bendy ladders! 👌


----------



## vlb

hmgs said:


> Nice bit of kit!
> 
> 
> Fooking love my bendy ladders! 👌


totally agree mate, never once felt like they were going to buckle


----------



## vlb

Update*

****ing electric kept tripping on the socket circuit so i had to spend the best part of 4 hours tracing wires last night, bottom line is the guys who wired the garage originally must have been in a hurry as it was a complete shit show.

wires coming out of junction boxes connected to the live circuit at one and but attached to nothing at the other....and not even terminated safely.

still cant get to the source of the trips so for the next week its a process of elimination, has set me back timewise as i don't want to be getting the celling up or any more wall boards done before i can find the source of the trip.

Raging man


----------



## Brian Multigym

Hard luck, you'll sort it.


----------



## vlb

Brian Multigym said:


> Hard luck, you'll sort it.


Process of elimination, have traced all other cabling, some weird shit the builders have done but at least now I know. 


More progress today, ripped down the framing from the last wall and re framed it 


























Need to drop a couple of cables for sockets then get the ceiling up next weekend.


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> Process of elimination, have traced all other cabling, some weird shit the builders have done but at least now I know.
> 
> 
> More progress today, ripped down the framing from the last wall and re framed it
> 
> View attachment 213968
> 
> View attachment 213970
> 
> View attachment 213969
> 
> 
> Need to drop a couple of cables for sockets then get the ceiling up next weekend.


You mean you’ve added more sockets and over loaded the circuit yeah 😂


----------



## DarkKnight

You could have just dry lined straight over the osb too and you could have fixed anything to your walls without issue


----------



## vlb

DarkKnight said:


> You mean you’ve added more sockets and over loaded the circuit yeah 😂


That's what the missus keeps saying to me despite me explaining that not only is there nothing plugged in but the consumer unit in the garage creates its own radial circuit so it could easily handle up to 16 sockets (depending on the draw load) 

She still keeps saying it though 😢


----------



## vlb

DarkKnight said:


> You could have just dry lined straight over the osb too and you could have fixed anything to your walls without issue


I wanted the walls insulated mate, If they had been insulated I would have done as yiu said and just plasterboarded right over it. 

Or even just painted the osb.


----------



## TURBS

vlb said:


> Need to drop a couple of cables for sockets then get the ceiling up next weekend.


Always seems to be some setbacks with projects, looking good though


----------



## vlb

TURBS said:


> Always seems to be some setbacks with projects, looking good though


5 minute job turns into 4 hours 😕 

found the cable that was causing the tip, its about 4 meters long and must have a break somewhere along it, i wired it into a lamp and 'wiggled' it, the lamp was flickering like ****.

happy days


----------



## vlb

Few more pics, shifted some of the kit outside so I could get the ceiling boarded. 











Hired a plasterboard lifter to aid with the big sheets 


















Was uber lucky that the little bits I had been dreading (loft hatch and door runner bracket) worked out so well. Pure luck to how the boards ended up absolutely **** all to do with my planning or cutting skills 😁😁

Final wall to do tomorrow and then going to board up one of the doors, really just to insulate it. 

After that it's check all screws are flush, tape and fill the shit bits then get the plasterer in. 

Since it's so windy up here just now I'm gonna sand down all the machines with a flap disk, if I do it outside I don't have to worry about dust extraction 😁. 

Then paint them black and red.


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> Few more pics, shifted some of the kit outside so I could get the ceiling boarded.
> 
> 
> View attachment 214085
> 
> 
> Hired a plasterboard lifter to aid with the big sheets
> 
> View attachment 214086
> 
> View attachment 214087
> 
> 
> Was uber lucky that the little bits I had been dreading (loft hatch and door runner bracket) worked out so well. Pure luck to how the boards ended up absolutely **** all to do with my planning or cutting skills 😁😁
> 
> Final wall to do tomorrow and then going to board up one of the doors, really just to insulate it.
> 
> After that it's check all screws are flush, tape and fill the shit bits then get the plasterer in.
> 
> Since it's so windy up here just now I'm gonna sand down all the machines with a flap disk, if I do it outside I don't have to worry about dust extraction 😁.
> 
> Then paint them black and red.


Getting there bro

Is that loft insulation in the walls lad? And I hope you’re putting more screws in those plaster boards on the ceiling 😂


----------



## R5Gtt75

Great read going to follow. I too have a double garage. I've had pictures on here of mine. 

I have a car in one side but I'm so fed up of the gym I go to and the people that go with it I'm considering selling the car and going full width. 

I need a leg press and hack squat and a dumbell rack then I'd be pretty much sorted.


----------



## vlb

Another day's graft, had to run to b&q a few times as my measuring is clearly shite 




























DarkKnight said:


> Getting there bro
> 
> Is that loft insulation in the walls lad? And I hope you’re putting more screws in those plaster boards on the ceiling 😂


I think it's loft insulation mate, yeah plenty of screws in the ceiling boards lol 😁😁, 




Philfg said:


> Great read going to follow. I too have a double garage. I've had pictures on here of mine.
> 
> I have a car in one side but I'm so fed up of the gym I go to and the people that go with it I'm considering selling the car and going full width.
> 
> I need a leg press and hack squat and a dumbell rack then I'd be pretty much sorted.


Can you link me to your thread mate always interested in others stuff, especially if you have ideas I can steal 🤣. 

Hack squat/leg press is brilliant. 

Can't you just park the car outside? Selling it to get the space back seems extreme lol.


----------



## R5Gtt75

vlb said:


> Another day's graft, had to run to b&q a few times as my measuring is clearly shite
> 
> View attachment 214104
> 
> View attachment 214105
> 
> View attachment 214103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's loft insulation mate, yeah plenty of screws in the ceiling boards lol 😁😁,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link me to your thread mate always interested in others stuff, especially if you have ideas I can steal 🤣.
> 
> Hack squat/leg press is brilliant.
> 
> Can't you just park the car outside? Selling it to get the space back seems extreme lol.












The gym build


Thought I'd start a little thread. Got my floor down today. Measured it about three different ways for fitting, cuts etc. I'm only doing half the garage as the car go's in every night and sorned over the winter months. I looked at stable mats but decide to get the rubber gym tiles. These are...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk





Hope link works. No chance of putting outside it's a dry day car only.


----------



## vlb

Philfg said:


> The gym build
> 
> 
> Thought I'd start a little thread. Got my floor down today. Measured it about three different ways for fitting, cuts etc. I'm only doing half the garage as the car go's in every night and sorned over the winter months. I looked at stable mats but decide to get the rubber gym tiles. These are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uk-muscle.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope link works. No chance of putting outside it's a dry day car only.


Ah I understand now, not 'just' a car 👌

Had a spare couple of hours tonight so tanked, framed and insulated one of the garage doors. The other door will still be used. 


























Will put the last of the plasterboard on in the coming days then it's fill and tape before the plasterer comes. 

Thankfully no more pissing about with insulation as it's ****ing brutal breathing it in. 

Small shout out to my little brother for helping me with the ceiling, wee dick was in a huff today because I didn't mention him in this thread....


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> Ah I understand now, not 'just' a car 👌
> 
> Had a spare couple of hours tonight so tanked, framed and insulated one of the garage doors. The other door will still be used.
> 
> View attachment 214211
> 
> View attachment 214210
> 
> View attachment 214209
> 
> 
> Will put the last of the plasterboard on in the coming days then it's fill and tape before the plasterer comes.
> 
> Thankfully no more pissing about with insulation as it's ****ing brutal breathing it in.
> 
> Small shout out to my little brother for helping me with the ceiling, wee dick was in a huff today because I didn't mention him in this thread....


Getting there mate. Good size garage you got there tbf.
Regarding the garage door that’ll still be used. You can get that flexible foil type insulation for that mate. Be handy as that’s where your gonna lose all your heat


----------



## vlb

DarkKnight said:


> Getting there mate. Good size garage you got there tbf.
> Regarding the garage door that’ll still be used. You can get that flexible foil type insulation for that mate. Be handy as that’s where your gonna lose all your heat


Yeah chipping away at it mate, actually got Alot more space than I expected with moving the machines around. you are right about the garage door, apparently heat is like water in that it will find the path of least resistance so leaving that door as it is isn't an option. 

I did think about just sealing them both up but I want to get the machines out in the summer to rub them down and repaint them all the same colour and there is always the chance I will want to add more machines. 

I have seen the foil type insulation, in fact my neighbour uses it but I'm sceptical that a bit of foil will be enough. 

Will take a more in depth look after the floor goes down.


----------



## knuckleheed2

DarkKnight said:


> Getting there mate. Good size garage you got there tbf.
> Regarding the garage door that’ll still be used. You can get that flexible foil type insulation for that mate. Be handy as that’s where your gonna lose all your heat


Looking good bud


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> Yeah chipping away at it mate, actually got Alot more space than I expected with moving the machines around. you are right about the garage door, apparently heat is like water in that it will find the path of least resistance so leaving that door as it is isn't an option.
> 
> I did think about just sealing them both up but I want to get the machines out in the summer to rub them down and repaint them all the same colour and there is always the chance I will want to add more machines.
> 
> I have seen the foil type insulation, in fact my neighbour uses it but I'm sceptical that a bit of foil will be enough.
> 
> Will take a more in depth look after the floor goes down.


It’s decent enough mate honestly. I’ve used it, it’s like silver bubble wrap so has air pockets. Works surprisingly well tbf


----------



## Spieren

vlb said:


> I wanted the walls insulated mate, If they had been insulated I would have done as yiu said and just plasterboarded right over it.
> 
> Or even just painted the osb.


You won't regret insulating bud.

Just a couple of ideas:
Frame the garage doors with your stud, then stud within. This way you can smash it out and make good should you ever sell.
The second door (if you still want to open it) could be framed as above, then use Cellotex as insulation fixed directly to the door.

Great job so far mate 👍


----------



## vlb

DarkKnight said:


> It’s decent enough mate honestly. I’ve used it, it’s like silver bubble wrap so has air pockets. Works surprisingly well tbf


i had a more in depth look, 10mm thick and gets decent reviews, anything is better than nothing.




Spieren said:


> You won't regret insulating bud.
> 
> Just a couple of ideas:
> Frame the garage doors with your stud, then stud within. This way you can smash it out and make good should you ever sell.
> The second door (if you still want to open it) could be framed as above, then use Cellotex as insulation fixed directly to the door.
> 
> Great job so far mate 👍


I had thought about framing just the door with tile battens to reduce the weight and using cellotex but it just seems like adding more work, I accept that i am going to lose heat via that door but since its only an hour or so a day (until my son get older and repurposes it as a 'gang hut') i am happy to just use some type of lightweight insulation


----------



## knuckleheed2

vlb said:


> i had a more in depth look, 10mm thick and gets decent reviews, anything is better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had thought about framing just the door with tile battens to reduce the weight and using cellotex but it just seems like adding more work, I accept that i am going to lose heat via that door but since its only an hour or so a day (until my son get older and repurposes it as a 'gang hut') i am happy to just use some type of lightweight insulation


I train in my garage which just has a roller door and no insulation. I just wear joggers and a sweater in winter to start off but I'm warmed up within 5-10 mins and taken the sweater off. I put on a pair of lined rigger gloves for the first couple of sets if the bbell is freezing. Don't find it that cold at all tbh.


----------



## vlb

knuckleheed2 said:


> I train in my garage which just has a roller door and no insulation. I just wear joggers and a sweater in winter to start off but I'm warmed up within 5-10 mins and taken the sweater off. I put on a pair of lined rigger gloves for the first couple of sets if the bbell is freezing. Don't find it that cold at all tbh.


It only occasionally gets unbearable tbh, despite the temps up here getting into the -'s during winter. Like you say you soon warm up but there are times where its that cold i can see the steam coming off my clothes. Combined with cold sweat its just uncomfortable.

The garage will be my gym for the foreseeable future but i dont have any illusions that my 6 year old will have his eye on it when he is older so its best to get it as comfortable as possible.

I would say that for 2 or 3 months out of the year the temps are a consideration but for the rest of the year its not something i would worry about infact during the summer im likely to start complaining that its too hot 😂 😂


----------



## knuckleheed2

vlb said:


> It only occasionally gets unbearable tbh, despite the temps up here getting into the -'s during winter. Like you say you soon warm up but there are times where its that cold i can see the steam coming off my clothes. Combined with cold sweat its just uncomfortable.
> 
> The garage will be my gym for the foreseeable future but i dont have any illusions that my 6 year old will have his eye on it when he is older so its best to get it as comfortable as possible.
> 
> I would say that for 2 or 3 months out of the year the temps are a consideration but for the rest of the year its not something i would worry about infact during the summer im likely to start complaining that its too hot 😂 😂


You must work out harder than me with all the sweating 😉

Funnily enough, I fitted out my garage with decent kit when my boy was 3 and my daughter just born to spend less time going to a gym but keep my training up. My daughter is now 15 and she and my son both use it. Mrs also uses it so it's been money well spent.

My daughter has really gotten into and I'm just back from picking her up from the local council run gym which is well kitted out. Her mum dropped her off. With the cost of fuel these days, her workout probably cost the same as a central London gym!


----------



## vlb

knuckleheed2 said:


> *You must work out harder than me with all the sweating 😉*
> 
> Funnily enough, I fitted out my garage with decent kit when my boy was 3 and my daughter just born to spend less time going to a gym but keep my training up. My daughter is now 15 and she and my son both use it. Mrs also uses it so it's been money well spent.
> 
> My daughter has really gotten into and I'm just back from picking her up from the local council run gym which is well kitted out. Her mum dropped her off. With the cost of fuel these days, her workout probably cost the same as a central London gym!


I wouldnt be so sure, I sweat like a bitch with minimal effort 😂 

Even if its not for the gym aspect i dont doubt that my son will make use of it at some point so as you say its money/time well spent.

I think we will all be seeing 'London Prices' soon even if you live in Shetland


----------



## vlb

Ready for the plasterers


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> Ready for the plasterers
> View attachment 214474
> 
> View attachment 214471
> 
> View attachment 214472
> 
> View attachment 214473
> 
> View attachment 214470


You’ve even skrim taped it for them. They’ll love you mate!

Good cable machine you have there, is it from cyc?


----------



## TURBS

vlb said:


> Ready for the plasterers


Looking good


----------



## vlb

DarkKnight said:


> You’ve even skrim taped it for them. They’ll love you mate!
> 
> Good cable machine you have there, is it from cyc?


Mate I'm hoping they don't get here and laugh at me, there are some uneven boards and gaps between boards, I thought that if I skim tape it instead of try to fill and tape it they might be able to hide the dodgy bits. 

Tried mud and paper tape.... **** that man, scrim tape all the way. 

I think the cable machine is by inspire or something (can't recall of the top of my head and I'm out and about) but it is decent, I drove to Nottingham to get it, previous owner was classic 'covid buyer', bought straight from Manufacturer and even got them out to build it.... Used it twice and decided it was too much like hard work. 😁😁. 

Will last me a long time if I look after it. 


TURBS said:


> Looking good


Thanks turbs


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> Mate I'm hoping they don't get here and laugh at me, there are some uneven boards and gaps between boards, I thought that if I skim tape it instead of try to fill and tape it they might be able to hide the dodgy bits.
> 
> Tried mud and paper tape.... **** that man, scrim tape all the way.
> 
> I think the cable machine is by inspire or something (can't recall of the top of my head and I'm out and about) but it is decent, I drove to Nottingham to get it, previous owner was classic 'covid buyer', bought straight from Manufacturer and even got them out to build it.... Used it twice and decided it was too much like hard work. 😁😁.
> 
> Will last me a long time if I look after it.
> 
> 
> Thanks turbs


Don’t worry about any gaps mate. You really don’t have to be too particular with the boarding haha

and unless the boards are sticking out 5mm you’ll be fine. Mm or 2 ain’t shit


----------



## vlb

DarkKnight said:


> Don’t worry about any gaps mate. You really don’t have to be too particular with the boarding haha
> 
> and unless the boards are *sticking out 5mm* you’ll be fine. Mm or 2 ain’t shit


----------



## Brian Multigym

vlb said:


> Ready for the plasterers


Lookin great mate! 👌


----------



## vlb

plasterers in yesterday for a quote.

670 quid to tape and joint, 1300 quid to skim the lot.


----------



## BelfastGuy82

vlb said:


> plasterers in yesterday for a quote.
> 
> 670 quid to tape and joint, 1300 quid to skim the lot.


Given that you've done so much yourself already, I'm struggling to understand how it's beyond your skill level to spread a bit of goop on the walls..?

Watched a few plastering videos on YouTube; seems like any ape could do it.


----------



## vlb

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Given that you've done so much yourself already, I'm struggling to understand how it's beyond your skill level to spread a bit of goop on the walls..?
> 
> Watched a few plastering videos on YouTube; seems like any ape could do it.


have tried it myself before lol, they make it look easy


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> plasterers in yesterday for a quote.
> 
> 670 quid to tape and joint, 1300 quid to skim the lot.


What’s the total sqm of the walls and ceiling?


----------



## vlb

DarkKnight said:


> What’s the total sqm of the walls and ceiling?


3 walls at 5m x 3m =45sqm

celing is 5m x 5m so 25sm

so all in all its about 70sqm i think mate


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> 3 walls at 5m x 3m =45sqm
> 
> celing is 5m x 5m so 25sm
> 
> so all in all its about 70sqm i think mate


It’s a little on the high side, not by much though tbh

You could probably get it all done for a grand but you wanna make sure it’s a decent job


----------



## DarkKnight

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Given that you've done so much yourself already, I'm struggling to understand how it's beyond your skill level to spread a bit of goop on the walls..?
> 
> Watched a few plastering videos on YouTube; seems like any ape could do it.


It’s not easy tbf


----------



## vlb

DarkKnight said:


> It’s a little on the high side, not by much though tbh
> 
> You could probably get it all done for a grand but you wanna make sure it’s a decent job


cheers man, I have opted for it to be jointed, i have no issue painting ontop of the board and £1300 is abit much for me to justify the extra cost.

to be fair to him its not the best boarding job having done it myself.


----------



## R5Gtt75

vlb said:


> plasterers in yesterday for a quote.
> 
> 670 quid to tape and joint, 1300 quid to skim the lot.


That does seem quite a lot to me but I live up north, things are a bit cheaper.

I'd do it myself. If your any way handy you'll get it looking ok. Not like a pro but ok. It is a garage after all.

Get them to do the calling and you just crack on with the walls. 

Worse case you put some Arnold posters up


----------



## vlb

R5Gtt75 said:


> That does seem quite a lot to me but I live up north, things are a bit cheaper.
> 
> I'd do it myself. If your any way handy you'll get it looking ok. Not like a pro but ok. It is a garage after all.
> 
> Get them to do the calling and you just crack on with the walls.
> 
> Worse case you put some Arnold posters up


I did give the jointing a go with paper tape and mud, it was a fkin shit show 

I can turn my hand to most things but in this instance i think i just want it done and dusted. 

i would prefer to have it fully skimmed but i cant justify £1300 to get it done.


----------



## vlb

plasterers first run


----------



## vlb

plasterer has covid so a small break in goings on however i have bought this to complete my gym










Can now work all of my body parts in my own gym rather than having do do a back workout at a commercial gym.


----------



## knuckleheed2

vlb said:


> plasterer has covid so a small break in goings on however i have bought this to complete my gym
> 
> View attachment 214931
> 
> 
> Can now work all of my body parts in my own gym rather than having do do a back workout at a commercial gym.


Wow. Amazing job. That looks brilliant bud. Happy training


----------



## BrolicBrad

This is sick!! well jealous


----------



## vlb

plasterer is back in on Wednesday for final sand then i ca get moving, its abit of a cnut having to move machines in and out based on what workout day it is but at least I'm a pro at moving them now


































looking for suggestions for a colour..was thinking along the lines of anthracite grey..

some suggestions on a decent big banner would help too...was thinking of










or/and










😁


----------



## knuckleheed2

Love this one by Henry Rollins....


----------



## BelfastGuy82

vlb said:


> ...big banner...


Big Banner.


----------



## vlb

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Big Banner.
> View attachment 215187


love it


----------



## knuckleheed2

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Big Banner.
> View attachment 215187


@vlb will obviously only get maximum benefit if he adds the green body rub to his workouts, grrrrr.


----------



## vlb

knuckleheed2 said:


> @vlb will obviously only get maximum benefit if he adds the green body rub to his workouts, grrrrr.


ok will paint myself green before each workout....im trusting you here mate this better not be bro science 🤣 🤣


----------



## knuckleheed2

vlb said:


> ok will paint myself green before each workout....im trusting you here mate this better not be bro science 🤣 🤣


Every time without fail. Try it and let me know how you get on


----------



## vlb

knuckleheed2 said:


> Every time without fail. Try it and let me know how you get on


on my way to homebase now


----------



## knuckleheed2

Here's the full quite btw. I knew there was bits missing. I love this quote as it really resonates with me when I'm going through shifty times in life whether it be relationships, work etc. When you're in the gym working out yourself, it's just you and the iron deep in the moment and nothing else matters (cue the Metallica intro 🤟).....


----------



## TURBS

vlb said:


> looking for suggestions for a colour..was thinking along the lines of anthracite grey
> 
> some suggestions on a decent big banner would help too


Won't anthracite be a bit gloomy against the dark floor, would go for a lighter colour on walls like light grey or white to make room look bigger.
Like first poster


----------



## vlb

TURBS said:


> Won't anthracite be a bit gloomy against the dark floor, would go for a lighter colour on walls like light grey or white to make room look bigger.
> Like first poster


ffs mate you been talking to my Mrs? 😕 

White??? fking White? you have changed mate, bromance over

i think these look good


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> ffs mate you been talking to my Mrs? 😕
> 
> White??? fking White? you have changed mate, bromance over
> 
> i think these look good
> View attachment 215198
> 
> View attachment 215197


Defo go for something other than white, its boring as fook and marks too easy


----------



## hmgs

Mushroom. Moooosh-rooom. Moooose-rhuuum.








…or maybe shades of grey.


----------



## vlb

knuckleheed2 said:


> Every time without fail. Try it and let me know how you get on


**** you man I spent £30 on ****ing cuprinol fence paint and now I have blood poisoning, rashes around my cock and anus and my wee boy won't come near me. 

Never listening to you again

Silver lining though bench went up 0.75kg


----------



## knuckleheed2

vlb said:


> **** you man I spent £30 on ****ing cuprinol fence paint and now I have blood poisoning, rashes around my cock and anus and my wee boy won't come near me.
> 
> Never listening to you again
> 
> Silver lining though bench went up 0.75kg


I think you took that too far, face and upper torso would have sufficed, assuming you don't train your legs and keep them covered up like most of the people on here.


----------



## vlb

knuckleheed2 said:


> I think you took that too far, face and upper torso would have sufficed, assuming you don't train your legs and keep them covered up like most of the people on here.


Aye aye mate, move the goalposts AFTER you nearly killed me 

🙂


----------



## vlb

@TURBS thats 2 coats of white, it would take about 9 to hide the plaster 😩


----------



## TURBS

vlb said:


> @TURBS thats 2 coats of white, it would take about 9 to hide the plaster 😩


New plaster soaking it up, did you seal it first?


----------



## DarkKnight

vlb said:


> View attachment 215264
> 
> View attachment 215263
> 
> 
> @TURBS thats 2 coats of white, it would take about 9 to hide the plaster 😩


Did you paint straight on it without a mist coat?

it’ll never look right without havin it all properly skimmed anyway but how did you approach it?


----------



## vlb

TURBS said:


> New plaster soaking it up, did you seal it first?


Yeah primed it with a bare board primer. 

I thought this would be the best bit about it but it's turning out to be abit of a cnut


----------



## vlb

DarkKnight said:


> Did you paint straight on it without a mist coat?
> 
> it’ll never look right without havin it all properly skimmed anyway but how did you approach it?


I primed it first mate

I would have preferred to have it brown skimmed but could t justify the extra £600 given I only use it an hour or so a day. 

Gives me more cash to buy stupid banners and led backed mirrors 😁


----------



## vlb

First coat on walls and ceiling 



































I like it, defo gonna need another coat. 

I SERIOUSLY underestimated the amount of ****ing dust the plastering would leave, I have powerwashed the floor using my 18' driveway disc but there's still dust floating around. The floor has always been a source of dust, I think the builders didn't seal it or whatever but flooring has now made its way up the list of priorities. 2

Have considered horse stall mats (smelly apparently) proper gym flooring (expensive as ****) and carpet (probably the top option at the moment)


----------



## TURBS

vlb said:


> I like it, defo gonna need another coat.


Going to make a cracking dungeon


----------



## vlb

TURBS said:


> Going to make a cracking dungeon


Shhhhhh 😊


----------



## vlb

more progress, just the floor to do now and over the summer paint the machines. 




















compared to what it was


----------



## TURBS

vlb said:


> more progress, just the floor to do now and over the summer paint the machines.


Awesome progress mate, actually looks like a gym now


----------



## vlb

TURBS said:


> Awesome progress mate, actually looks like a gym now


thanks man, once the floor is down i will be happy. No rush for that tbh, just happy i can go in and train without tripping over shit.


----------



## knuckleheed2

vlb said:


> more progress, just the floor to do now and over the summer paint the machines.
> 
> 
> View attachment 215402
> 
> View attachment 215403
> 
> 
> 
> compared to what it was
> 
> View attachment 215404


Looks huge! Going to be awesome to train in. Do you have any cardio kit?


----------



## Brian Multigym

Looks great mate, you feel you want to train! 👍


----------



## vlb

knuckleheed2 said:


> Looks huge! Going to be awesome to train in. Do you have any cardio kit?


a 6 year old son 




Brian Multigym said:


> Looks great mate, you feel you want to train! 👍


even when it was a shithole i wanted to train, this will just make it more enjoyable 😁


----------



## PaulNe

Fook me you've done one hell of a job mate


----------



## BelfastGuy82

How many wanks have you had in front of that mirror so far..?


----------



## vlb

BelfastGuy82 said:


> How many wanks have you had in front of that mirror so far..?


3.....but who's counting 🤣


----------



## vlb

Been tinkering, preacher machine revamped into new colour scheme, yeah before you say it I know it's gay as **** but blow me.... (please?)










































Still looking for suggestions for banners so hit me up, funny, motivational, pictures of your anal glands..... Open to it all


----------



## vlb

PaulNe said:


> Fook me you've done one hell of a job mate


Cheers boss


----------



## hmgs

vlb said:


> Still looking for suggestions for banners so hit me up, funny, motivational, pictures of your anal glands..... Open to it all


Far too mundane, how’s about: Swastikas & a mural of Jimmy Saville?


----------



## DarkKnight

You don’t need motivational posters lad just punch some fookin holes in that fresh plaster and get angry


----------



## vlb

Smith machine getting spruced

First coat is metal primer


































one of the reasons I bought this particular Smith machine is because of the bearings in the runners, having used some shite non bearing models before it feels much better.

Was good getting it all dismantled and giving the runners a good degrease.

These are the runners in the final colour, love this colour/paint, if I could **** it I would.


----------



## vlb

All of the equipment out ready for the floor to go down tomorrow, getting a pro at moving it all now

Smith looking decent 


































Glad it's coming to an end tbh, having the floor down restricts me to making any other spontaneous changes (cause I don't want the floor to have machine outlines like the ones you can see above 🤣🤣). 

I know you have all lost interest now except @TURBS and he only checks in cause I have a story about him that involves viagra, wd40 and an ironing board. 

Tbh I would be the same, 'stop ****ing about poofing the place up and just ****ing train ya bellend'. 

Not long to go now lads I promise ♥


----------



## vlb

Underwhelmed with the floor, will do the job at keeping the dust down and heat in during winter but I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get rubber.. 


Machines look mint in their new colours though


----------



## TURBS

vlb said:


> Machines look mint in their new colours though


Loving the machines mate but floor needs a serious iron


----------



## Davemp

Chances are it’s over loading as they have run them as a series of spurs and not in series forming a ring 
Check both sockets have 2 sets of cables, if one hasn’t take one from there back to the board


----------



## Davemp

Looks great pal, could also be the face plates are not earthed ?


----------



## DarkKnight

Looks great tbh mate. You’ve done well

Apart from the flooring of course. That’s pretty shocking! What is it? Just badly laid carpet?


----------



## vlb

TURBS said:


> Loving the machines mate but floor needs a serious iron


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣



Davemp said:


> Chances are it’s over loading as they have run them as a series of spurs and not in series forming a ring
> Check both sockets have 2 sets of cables, if one hasn’t take one from there back to the board


it was a loose wire in the end mate




DarkKnight said:


> Looks great tbh mate. You’ve done well
> 
> Apart from the flooring of course. That’s pretty shocking! What is it? Just badly laid carpet?


cheers man, yeah its a badly laid carpet, i just ****ing bit the bullet and ordered some stable mats. Pick them up on saturday


----------



## Davemp

At least it’s sorted now I’m with that flooring pal


----------



## vlb

Davemp said:


> At least it’s sorted now I’m with that flooring pal


New stable mats are going down today and tomorrow. 

Hopefully does the job and won't need ironed 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## hmgs

Any cut edges will stink for a while, until they I guess ‘oxidise’ (for want of a better term) then it’ll all be golden!


----------



## Davemp

vlb said:


> New stable mats are going down today and tomorrow.
> 
> Hopefully does the job and won't need ironed 🤣🤣🤣


All done pal ? 
any pics


----------



## knuckleheed2

Davemp said:


> All done pal ?
> any pics


Exactly, I've been waiting to see the finished article before I comment again. It looks fantastic so far. Starting to think @vlb is milking this to the max 😁 .


----------



## vlb

Davemp said:


> All done pal ?
> any pics





knuckleheed2 said:


> Exactly, I've been waiting to see the finished article before I comment again. It looks fantastic so far. Starting to think @vlb is milking this to the max 😁 .


aww shuks you guys thanks for the feigned interest, made my willy tingle a little bit 🤣 


































































could do with a general clean and mop tbh, the missus is away for 2 days so it can wait 😁, leg extension needs re-upholstered red, again, can wait until she is home.

but that is it finito....


----------



## knuckleheed2

That looks brilliant bud. Some amount of effort gone into it. Think you might have a few neighbours queuing up. Happy training 💪👍


----------



## rot-iron66

Your place came out great. Few pics of mine, wish mine were larger but it does the job... (Thas what he said)...


----------



## monkeybiker

Gyms looking amazing  

If I had space to build a home gym that big I think I would train at home. 
I've got a small garage with a gym but mostly use public gyms.


----------



## knuckleheed2

rot-iron66 said:


> Your place came out great. Few pics of mine, wish mine were larger but it does the job... (Thas what he said)...


Looks great too bud.


----------



## TURBS

vlb said:


> but that is it finito....


Much better with those stable mats, looks great... I finished mine off by covering them in rubber matting like these.


----------



## vlb

knuckleheed2 said:


> That looks brilliant bud. Some amount of effort gone into it. Think you might have a few neighbours queuing up. Happy training 💪👍


thanks man, doubt any of the neebs will be around, they are all middle aged fat blokes trying to relive their yo.....oh wait  




rot-iron66 said:


> Your place came out great. Few pics of mine, wish mine were larger but it does the job... (Thas what he said)...


that looks braw mate, if i hadn't had back surgery i could have done with less machines by just having a power rack like yours but asis i needed a hack squat/leg press and more selectorised stuff rather than free weights. Diggin the posters




monkeybiker said:


> Gyms looking amazing
> 
> If I had space to build a home gym that big I think I would train at home.
> I've got a small garage with a gym but mostly use public gyms.


free entry at mines mate, key is under the matt 




knuckleheed2 said:


> Looks great too bud.


cheers man



TURBS said:


> Much better with those stable mats, looks great... I finished mine off by covering them in rubber matting like these.


aww **** off ya bellend, those WOULD finish it off nicely and would stop the occasional static shock i get from the foam 🤣🤣

will keep that link for future use.


----------



## TURBS

vlb said:


> aww **** off ya bellend, those WOULD finish it off nicely and would stop the occasional static shock i get from the foam 🤣🤣
> 
> will keep that link for future use.


Always happy to help


----------



## Davemp

@vlb 
Looks great pal, cost and hard work has paid off


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Man i wish I could have a private gym. I'm lucky I go to a really good gym though. I'd kinda miss being around other gym goers though, I like workout out next to people and just realising were all just working hard together to reach our goals. Even strangers lol. It's just such a beautiful thing, because no matter where you are on your journey were always heading In the same direction together, and nobody gets bullied on my watch! It's also nice to get to know the regulars and have a social scene. I also like standing outside train stations smoking cigarettes and just appreciating how far humanity has become, and that each and every person is in their own zone going their own way. 

Will you invite people over to your private gym?


----------



## vlb

Davemp said:


> @vlb
> Looks great pal, cost and hard work has paid off


thanks man




Imperitive.Intel said:


> Man i wish I could have a private gym. I'm lucky I go to a really good gym though. I'd kinda miss being around other gym goers though, I like workout out next to people and just realising were all just working hard together to reach our goals. Even strangers lol. It's just such a beautiful thing, because no matter where you are on your journey were always heading In the same direction together, and nobody gets bullied on my watch! It's also nice to get to know the regulars and have a social scene. I also like standing outside train stations smoking cigarettes and just appreciating how far humanity has become, and that each and every person is in their own zone going their own way.
> 
> Will you invite people over to your private gym?


private gym is stretching it abit mate 🤣 its only my garage lol.


----------



## rot-iron66

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Man i wish I could have a private gym. I'm lucky I go to a really good gym though. I'd kinda miss being around other gym goers though, I like workout out next to people and just realising were all just working hard together to reach our goals. Even strangers lol. It's just such a beautiful thing, because no matter where you are on your journey were always heading In the same direction together, and nobody gets bullied on my watch! It's also nice to get to know the regulars and have a social scene. I also like standing outside train stations smoking cigarettes and just appreciating how far humanity has become, and that each and every person is in their own zone going their own way.
> 
> Will you invite people over to your private gym?


You seem creepy AF...


----------



## knuckleheed2

rot-iron66 said:


> You seem creepy AF...


Bit harsh, go on, invite the guy over for a sesh at your place .


----------



## hmgs

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Man i wish I could have a private gym. I'm lucky I go to a really good gym though. I'd kinda miss being around other gym goers though, I like workout out next to people and just realising were all just working hard together to reach our goals. Even strangers lol. It's just such a beautiful thing, because no matter where you are on your journey were always heading In the same direction together, and nobody gets bullied on my watch! It's also nice to get to know the regulars and have a social scene. I also like standing outside train stations smoking cigarettes and just appreciating how far humanity has become, and that each and every person is in their own zone going their own way.
> 
> Will you invite people over to your private gym?


And that’s how you kill a good Vibe…


----------



## rot-iron66

knuckleheed2 said:


> Bit harsh, go on, invite the guy over for a sesh at your place .


Imp.Intel is on a few boards, so I know of him already. Odd-ball for sure. But maybe a good guy. Ill try not to be so harsh


----------



## vlb

Picked up one of these and jammed it under the crossover, means now can do every body part in my own gym.










So now if i am ever at a commercial gym its purely to be a creepy old **** just perving on the gym shark crew


----------



## BelfastGuy82

Do you have a thingy to go on the end of the bar yet..?

I have this:
Multi Grip Landmine Handle Attachment | Mirafit


----------



## vlb

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Do you have a thingy to go on the end of the bar yet..?
> 
> I have this:
> Multi Grip Landmine Handle Attachment | Mirafit


****ing legendary post mate, no i thought i was restricted to a vbar (which i have) or some concoction i make up.

thanks for that @BelfastGuy82 💗


----------



## Kill Kcal

Great setup


----------



## vlb

picked up 2 new bits, new bench as my other one gave way whilst i was pressing , lucky i use a smith

and a low row


----------

